# what do i have ?



## 1917modelt (Sep 26, 2017)

just bought a Craftsman lathe
model # is 101.07 001
what is it and where do i find the serial number ?

thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 26, 2017)

Can u post a picture? 
Mark S.


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 26, 2017)

You do not provide much information to help others help you.  What is the swing and bed length?

The "101" means it was made by Atlas.

Try looking at the UK lathes site for the Atlas equivalent.  They have pages based on the lathe swing.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 26, 2017)

We don't know of a lathe sold by Sears with a model number of 101.07001.  The closest valid number is 101.07301, made from  1939 through 1957,  This was made by Atlas.  It is a 6x18 size lathe with 16 speeds, 8 in direct drive and 8 in back gear.  It has sleeve spindle bearings, and 1"-8 spindle threads.  Except for the spindle, bearings, headstock casting and legs, most of the other parts were originally the same as those used on the Atlas 618, another 6x18  which came out in 1936.  If your machine is a 101.07301, the serial number should be on the right end of the front way.


----------



## 1917modelt (Sep 27, 2017)

i rechecked the model number, it is 101.07001 and i did find the s/n, it is 19797


----------



## 1917modelt (Sep 27, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> We don't know of a lathe sold by Sears with a model number of 101.07001.  The closest valid number is 101.07301, made from  1939 through 1957,  This was made by Atlas.  It is a 6x18 size lathe with 16 speeds, 8 in direct drive and 8 in back gear.  It has sleeve spindle bearings, and 1"-8 spindle threads.  Except for the spindle, bearings, headstock casting and legs, most of the other parts were originally the same as those used on the Atlas 618, another 6x18  which came out in 1936.  If your machine is a 101.07301, the serial number should be on the right end of the front way.



well, i have one ....


----------



## dlane (Sep 27, 2017)

Pics ? Of the lathe , mod# , ser #


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, please.  Generic description of the machine (swing, C-C distance, speeds, back gears?, and several photos of the lathe, including the nameplate and serial number area.  

There are at least two possibilities - (1) it is a previously unknown model or (2) the nameplate is misprinted.


----------

